# Question for Mods and / or those who run the board.



## shadreamer (26 Sep 2014)

Howdy, 

I did a bit of research for a novel here a while back and to show my appreciation, I would like to offer complementary copies to the board and / or it's members for assisting me.  The novel came out in July and is doing very well. 

Before I posted anything specific, I just wanted to see how you wanted to handle this (or not). If you don't want me doing this, I'll certainly respect your wishes. 

I can send copies to the board mods or owner to hand out, or you can run a draw and I can mail paperbacks (or email ebooks) direct to the winners. Alternately, I can offer them to the people who responded to my thread. 

To be clear, I'm not looking for any sort of endorsement or advertising. These will be gifts, pure and simple. If paperback, I can offer up to six copies. For ebooks, we can discuss. 

Feel free to send me an email to my addy if you prefer. 

Regardless of the decision, thank you for providing this forum.  

Cheers.


----------



## Burrows (30 Sep 2014)

Hi Shadreamer,

I'd suggest talking with our site owner Mike Bobbitt.  He's kind of the guy to go to for stuff like this.


----------



## Janet McConnaughey (29 Mar 2015)

I'm a brand new member, not one who'd be eligible for our offer, but it sounds great to me.   What's the title, and who published it?


----------

